# Lost a close friend



## angel's dad (Aug 19, 2011)

This is Neka, she was a shepherd, husky mix. She was the most gently soul I have ever met. We lost her suddenly last night, I hope I see her again some day. Miss you so much girl.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss (hugs)


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I just cried a little for you. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss of Neka. RIP sweet Neka...


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I cried like a baby when I had to put my mutt Mabel to sleep. (after having her for 15 years...we went thru alot together)

Hurry up and get another K-9 in Neka's memory !


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

So sorry, a sweet looking friend. Bob


----------



## cronus (Mar 29, 2014)

Sorry for your loss, it is heart breaking when the day comes that we loose our best friends. They are always there beside you no matter what happens (a true friend)


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I feel so sad for you. I'm sorry for your loss. She looks very sweet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Neka, she was beautiful


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

so sorry for your loss  she looks beautiful


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

You also have my condolences. She looks like a great dog and friend. Take care and get another when you are ready.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Neka  She was beautiful....


----------



## angel's dad (Aug 19, 2011)

Bridget said:


> You also have my condolences. She looks like a great dog and friend. Take care and get another when you are ready.




This is Angel, I've had her since she was 6 weeks. She has never spent a night outside. She has been a help to me during this. I wish now I had made Neka an inside dog as well. Neka twisted her stomach Saturday afternoon. It was 2-3 hours later when our neighbors alerted us something was wrong with her. It was a devastating situation.

Thank you to everyone for the thoughts.


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, I know this terrible feeling all too well. Hope that your memories of happy times together comfort you, along with Angel, in the days ahead. Neka was a very pretty girl....take care of yourself.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i am so sorry for your sudden loss... don't let the what if's, the coulda-shoulda-woulda's or the guilty feelings overcome you. i'm glad that you and Angel have each other, to comfort each other.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. 

Oh my, Angel looks a lot like my old girl Maddie. I hope she gives you comfort in this difficult time.

Michael


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

Neka was a beautiful girl. I'm so sorry you had to lose her.


----------

